# Early Pierce Aviator Or Milatary Watch



## dan888 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good evening everyone.

I've been luck enough to acquire a beautiful watch to add to my small collection.

It's a make I'm not really familiar with, other than what I've read on the internet but this info is very scarce.

It's Pierce chronograph in a military or aviator style. Brief description;

White/Cream dial

Plexiglass

Domed back

Small second hand at 6

What appears to be a "flyback" chrono hand ?

Two push buttons but in a "tear drop" shape rather than round ones in the pic.

It appears to be this; (top right in box closest image but with different buttons)










This image was what I found in the history section of the Pierce website.

Now what interests me is the RAF connection as there seems to be mention of a "flight calendar" watch being commissioned by the British RAF.

This may tie in with a very scant history I have on the original owner.

But if so I'd expect to have seen this a lot more?

The plexi has a few scratches that throws shadows onto the face making it look dirty.

I was told that "duraglit" can be used to polish scratches out?

I thought I'd seek advice prior to doing *anything*.

I also note that the strap doesn't seem to be on pins which could make a new strap rather interesting?

Would people suggest leaving well alone or having it serviced and tidied up?

Its lovely to wear, I would welcome any feedback, advice or comments.

I'll take a few snaps as well if I can upload.










Thank you in advance and sorry for so many questions in my first post.

Dan


----------



## dan888 (Feb 11, 2011)

The image has gone! So here it is again


----------



## dan888 (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anyone know why the images keep disappearing?


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Dan888,

Your photos have to be hosted by a photo hosting site such as Photobucket, etc. See the second post down in the Watch Discussion Forum. This will explain a little more. Pierce did make a military chrono circa 1943. It had a snap back which had the following engraving on;

A.M.

(Four fig serial number/43)

6B

Hope this helps............


----------

